# n aus n videomatrix



## shad2 (22. Dezember 2004)

ich würde gerne für veranstaltungen folgendes gerät entwickeln: 
input 1 bis max 8 vga signale (standard) 
als output ebenfalls vga, aber jedes signal muss auf einen beliebigen ausgangsport gelegt werden können. also ich wähle zb signal 1 ausgang 3 signal 2 ausgang 4 signal 3 ausgang 5 signal 4 ausgang 1 etc und das alles zeitgleich. also so, dass jederzeit ein signal auf einen beliebigen ausgang gelegt werden kann. umschalter mit "1 aus n" gibts ja viele.... aber wie kann ich "n aus n" realisieren?


----------



## hela (23. Dezember 2004)

Hallo shad2,

einen Umschalter "m aus n" kannst du mit m Stück Umschaltern "1 aus n" realisieren.
Die m Schaltwurzeln der Umschalter bilden dann die eine Seite der Schaltmatrix, alle anderen n Schaltelemente bilden zusammengeschlossen die andere Seite der Schaltmatrix.
Alles klar?


----------



## shad2 (28. Dezember 2004)

ehrlich gesagt - nein 
kannst du mir bauteile nennen? und am besten auch noch wie das ca auszusehen hat in der realisierung? bin leider noch ein junger student, der von löten und entwerfen verdammt wenig ahnung hat


----------



## shad2 (10. Januar 2005)

hilfe?


----------



## chmee (15. Januar 2005)

Hier ne simple Videomatrix-Doku auf FBAS-Basis http://www.atvlink.de/Videomatrixdg5mpq.htm

Ich bin keine Elektrotechnik-Leuchte, aber das Problem sind -glaube ich- die geringen 
Signalspannungen und die hohe Frequenz. Du musst mind. RGBHV schalten können,
und bei spätestens 1024*768px ist Sense mit sauberen Bildern.

Schau Dich mal um nach VGA-Splittern, die Du zusammenschalten kannst.
Zumindest hast Du da nen Ansatzpunkt, zu erfahren, warum die Leute keine großen
Switches bauen ( können).

mfg


----------



## chmee (14. April 2005)

Neuigkeiten und gleichzeitig Revidierung meiner letzten Aussage.

Habe letztes Wochenende eine programmierbare RGBHV Kreuzschiene
benutzt. - 19" Rack etwa 4HE, 16 Eingänge, 8 Ausgänge -
zB Extron 8x8 HV 

Auf der Seite von Extron findest Du ne Menge Infos..

mfg chmee


----------

